# Hamster Names



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Coriander
Caraway
Cardomom
or
Camembert (sorry - it was the first food thing beginning with C to pop into my mind!)

My neighbour's daughter had a hamster called Champagne Charlie - perfect for his pale gold colour.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Carrot (Which I LOVE for some odd reason)
Caprese (salad)
Coconut
Cauliflower (which mildly reminds me of Flower in Bambi, if you get a girl )


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Calabrese
Celery
Cumin
Sweet Cicily (a wild herb in the UK)
Celeriac
Crumpet (which I think would be perfect for a hamster!)
...


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions!

I LOVE Crumpet, but my last hamster was Crumb, and I find the names too similar.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

i know you want c names but my hamster is called bruce..  what about cracker


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, Cracker is cute! I like that, thanks!

I also thought of Cheddar or CoolWhip...but you have to over-announciate the "wh" so it sounds like this:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I cheated and googled... Here's a list:

Cabbage
Cake
Calamari
Canadian bacon
Candy
Cantaloupe
Caramel corn
Carrot
Carrot cake
Cashews 
Casserole 
Cauliflower
Celery
Cereal
Cheerios 
Cheese
Cheese puffs
Cheeseburger 
Cheesecake
Cheesesteaks
Cheetos
Cherries 
Cherry pie 
Chick peas 
Chicken
Chili 
Chimichanga
Chinese apples
Chinese cabbage 
Chinese noodles 
Chipped beef 
Chips
Chocolate
Chop suey 
Chorizo (spicy sausage) 
Chowder
Cinnamon roll 
Club sandwich 
Coconut 
Coffee cake
Cold cuts 
Cole slaw 
Collard greens 
Cookies 
Corn
Corn chips 
Corn dogs 
Crackers 
Cranberries 
Cream of wheat
Crepes
Croissant 
Cucumber
Cupcakes
Custard


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I like the ones in red. Good idea. Also if you went with carrotcake or cupcake it would blend in with your love for baking cakes. You could go with CC for short. 




plumcrazy said:


> I cheated and googled... Here's a list:
> 
> 
> Candy
> ...


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Olie, great idea! Cupcake is kinda girlie, but I quite like it. 

Thanks Plumcrazy!! There are some new contenders!


----------

